# NM cable thru brick



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I've never seen anything in the code that says you have to sleave NM going through a brick/block wall. To me, it's code compliant just to fly straight into the back of the box with a romex connector. 

However, I did fail an inspection once about 45-50 minutes away in an area it didn't work in much for this. He wanted it sleeved in carlflex. I obliged and moved along. Didn't ask for a code reference as I was 125% in GO MODE, and honestly didn't care at the time if it was or wasn't. Plus he was nice enough to call me and say he would pass my rough in as long as it was fixed by the electrical final. 

Only time I can remember this coming up.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Brick is one of the best forms of mechanical protection out there after metal.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> Brick is one of the best forms of mechanical protection out there after metal.


If you remove all the sharp edges. Maybe I missed it, but, there isn't any prohibition against it in 300.4 or 334.15(B). Is it being inspected?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I believe there's a rule against embedment in concrete, but I don't believe there's any rule against bored holes through masonry walls, so running through brick would IMO be running in a void in a wall, same as the space between studs.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO, it is an authority having jurisdiction call. IMO, there should not be an issue especially if you have a nice smooth hole going thru the brick


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't recall anything against this in the book.


----------

